# shopping bags



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I want to buy large kraft shopping bags- something that would fit a gift box or several bars of soap. What size would you suggest? Any fav. places to purchase?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

No suggestions on sizing, but you could try Papermart or Nashville Wraps.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We use Nashville Wraps but wow don't get the full catalog ....so many gorgeous ways to spend money!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

We get brown kraft bags with the handles in different sizes from u-line. *Most* of my customers get simple 'lunchbag' style bags that I get at Sam's. But the handle bags are nice for larger/bulkier purchases including gift sets. Being brown kraft we can fancy them with stamping.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I love Uline. I would recommend them as well. They ship mega fast and have great customer service. I use Sam's for the lunch type kraft bags and then either Uline for basics or Nashville Wraps for fancier stuff.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Uline has the highest shipping costs in the industry.
They are 3 hours from me and it doubles the cost to ship!

There is a great box company in Austin using flat rate shipping even for heavy large bundles of boxes.
EcoBox. I don't know if they have bags but for boxes....whoohoooooo!

Lee


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the replies 

I have used uline (kinda local)- their shipping is pretty bad. I will have to check out Ecobox. Nashville Wraps- can't get cuter! 

I was hoping for some secret cheap source lol 

What size though? I have small bags but these are for gift boxes. I have measured them out but still don't have a real sense of how big or small they will be. Any size suggestions?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Nashville Wraps has consultants. You could give them some info and they could suggest?


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Jennifer I use Uline but that's because I can pickup my order. I have some "cub" sized bags and honestly they're too big for soap purchases (unless its a big purchase) which is why I also use the lunch sacks. If your going to do only the handled bag you'll probably do better to get a couple of different sizes. Small and medium maybe...


And crap I just realized I never returned your call!!! Shoot! I'm at a family thing right now. I'll call you this evening.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

In the Dallas area you may be able to find a paper supply store or party supply store where you can buy handled bags (here in College Station we have Card & Party Factory) for 25-50 cents each depending on size and color. Maybe at an outlet mall in your area? I second Nashville Wraps though, for all kinds of wonderful packaging!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

orientaltrading.com sells all kinds of bags and tissue in lots. Comes to penny's a bag. I simply purchased a dozen of several of their bags until I hit on the one I love...it's a lunch bag style with jute handles that stand up. I also get a little higher end red and black high gloss bags, then get the in bulk Christmas and heart and colored tissue, this way my bags stay the same holiday to holiday and I just switch out the tissue I offer. The hearts go with valentines and mothers day, along with Red being holiday also, black for men and they also carry tiger/zebra tissue sets for the rest of the year. For just shopping, you get re-purposed walmart sacks. Vicki


----------

